# where to fish in warm water discharge



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Thinking of trying the warm water discharge where a local powerplant discharges it's cooling water into a small creek that empties into the Ohio river.
I've never fished this way before and would appreciate any tips like how close to the stream and what bait.

I'd be fishing from the bank.
The water was 65° at the mouth of the stream when I stopped to look at the area the other day, and there were a good many gizzard shad in the water.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

sounds like the DP&L powerplant at Aberdeen, ( Little three mile creek) anyways I typically see folks catfishing at the mouth and while i have heard of some nice catches there, everytime I fished there, the cat guys never had anything so i imagine its a hit or miss kind of spot. 65 degrees is nothing, I have fished the mouth when it was like 95 degrees, when that happens you have to move downstream through the mixing zone until you get to some 60-75 degree water then youll find the fish.

Salmonid


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> sounds like the DP&L powerplant at Aberdeen, ( Little three mile creek) anyways I typically see folks catfishing at the mouth and while i have heard of some nice catches there, everytime I fished there, the cat guys never had anything so i imagine its a hit or miss kind of spot. 65 degrees is nothing, I have fished the mouth when it was like 95 degrees, when that happens you have to move downstream through the mixing zone until you get to some 60-75 degree water then youll find the fish.
> 
> Salmonid


Lucky guess! 

So if I look for 60-75° water I'm in the right spot?
Thinking of trying it sometime in the near future depending on the weather.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Ha, it was the shad that gave it away. They have been going crazy since christmas, but they have been getting alot thinner here lately. As for where to fish for catfish, try the mouth of the river an hour before and after dusk and dawn. Most of my catfish have been caught at these times, dont know why but the bite shuts down after an hour after dark. Try for small channels cats inside of the wing dams and further up the stream (toward the power plant). Last year we caught larger cats in the middle of the river, about 80 yards or better while casting from the point. I have also heard "stories" of people catching blues up near the boils where the water is discharged from the plant, but i can not validate those stories. If your going to dpl this time of year you might wanna fish for hybrid stripers, they seem to be pretty consistant through early spring. Might wanna bring some hefty sinkers as well, we tend to use 3-5 oz bank or pyramid sinkers. Hope this helps.


----------

